

Spyder - Scientific python development environment - cowsaysoink
https://code.google.com/p/spyderlib/

======
lutusp
Ah, yes -- instead of being willing to work on improving one of the existing
scientific Python front ends and/or libraries (Sage, IPython, SciPy, etc.),
let's invent a new one that will end up competing for time and resources with
those that already exist.

Even though most of these choices are free, they still possess a strong
component of not-invented-here (typical of paid software), and the
Balkanization of technical Python options and environments.

Having said all that, and just to make this interesting, the features page
shows some pretty nice stuff:

<http://code.google.com/p/spyderlib/wiki/Features>

~~~
dragonwriter
Spyder depends on, rather than competes with, IPython and SciPy.

